# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Reactor de Cálcio - sim ou não?

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Desde finais de Fevereiro como poderão saber que tenho reactor de cálcio no aqua. Desde então o crescimento dos corais tem sido bastante significativo!

De 2 de Dezembro a 4 de Março esta acropora cresceu o que podem ver nas duas imagens seguintes...





Desde 4 de Março até ontem (menos de 2 meses portanto)



Um segundo exemplo é uma outra acropora e o intervalo de tempo entre as fotos é de exactamente 15 dias...





A minha conclusão é um grande SIM!!! O meu está sempre ligado e os valores à saída rondam Kh = 25 e Ca = 650 (Ph = 6,4). Como a minha água de reposição está saturada de hidróxido de cálcio o Ph no aqua mantêm-se nos 8,2 sem grandes oscilações.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Aqui também Diogo, reactor de Cálcio SIM. Além de que dá muita pinta à cabine do aquário: a garrafinha do CO2 com os manômetros, o pinga-pinga, o estalar da solenóide, os algarismos do controlador... Também mantenho os meus a funcionar 24/7 (pH=6,5).

Diria mesmo que num aquário com muitos corais duros e poucas TPAs é obrigatório!

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Em minha opinião, a adição de um reactor de cálcio a um sistema traz vantagem acrescidas numa série de pontos. Alem da adição equilibrada de carbonatos, cálcio e eventualmente magnésio (se existir midia no reactor para isso, ou a qualidade da midia assim o permitir) vários outros elementos são adicionados de uma forma natural e equilibrada.

Pondo de parte o custo acrescido necessário a implementação de todo um eficaz funcionamento de um reactor de cálcio, penso ser unânime a sua mais valia em termos de eficásia.

Penso que deve ser dada um especial atenção a entrada de CO2 no sistema. Em aquario pouco estabilizados, o perigo real de uma explusão de algas é um perigo real. Por isso em aquarios recentes, desaconselho o uso deste tipo de reactor, dando preferência a adição de kalkwasser.

Uma forma simples de podermo observar a eficásia do reactor, alem da medidação do KH á saida do reactor, passa por observar se no tubo de saida do reactor saiem bolhas. A saida dessas bolhas, indicam que algum excesso de CO2 está a ser sobredosado, devendo nesse caso, reduzir-se a quantidade de CO2 injectado.

Nesta altura, tenho o meu reactor a funcionar ligado a um relogio 10 horas por dia (periodo diurno), e á poucos dias liguei-o a um controlador que está regulado para um PH de 6.2

----------


## Luis Lopes

Boas Diogo,

realmente nota-se uma grande diferença no crescimento dos corais com a introdução dum reactor de calcio. 
No meu caso, mesmo sendo um reactor de pequena dimensão(Aqua-medic 400), deu-se uma explosão no crescimento dos duros e um ano depois tenho o problema de falta de espaço como pudeste ver.

A minha montagem é que é ligeiramente diferente. Na regulação inicial testei o kh á saida do reactor até ao valor desejado, mas depois coloquei um controlador  para cortar o co2 quando o pH no aquario desce abaixo do 8.1. Pelo que percebi no teu caso e do Ricardo está sempre em funcionamente. Isso náo faz com que o pH desça para valores perigosos ao fim de algum tempo de funcionamento?

Um abraço

Luis Lopes

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Luis,




> Isso náo faz com que o pH desça para valores perigosos ao fim de algum tempo de funcionamento?


O Reactor está a funcionar há menos de 2 meses e para já com menos de 1 gota de CO2 por segundo não tenho variações significativas no Ph. Vou ficar atento.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

_



			
				Isso náo faz com que o pH desça para valores perigosos ao fim de algum tempo de funcionamento?
			
		

_

_Penso que pelo contrário._

_Em minha opinião o problema da queda do PH só existe mesmo no inicio do funcionamento do reactor. Assim que o sistema se encontre em equilibrio e bem tamponado, a probabilidade de uma queda que PH é quase inexistente._

_Quanto mais tempo (dias, semanas ou mêses) tivermos o reactor a funcionar maior se torna a nossa capacidade de tamponamento no sistema, e mesmo no caso de uma quebra repentina na nossa reserva alcalina (o que é improvável), o reactor compensa quase de imediato essa mesma quebra. 
_

----------


## Luis Lopes

> Assim que o sistema se encontre em equilibrio e bem tamponado, a probabilidade de uma queda que PH é quase inexistente.


Sim, tens razão, provavelmente ainda não atingi esse nivel de "tamponamento" (8º dKH) pelo que a variação vai dos 7.8 (manha) a 8.2 (noite) e o reactor desliga aos 8.1 senão provavelmente cairia ainda mais. Vou experimentar deixar o reactor ligado mais algumas horas e ver o que acontece.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis

Durante o periodo nocturno a adição de CO2 deve ser vigiada. Em minha opinião 7.8 de PH como valor minino não tem qualquer problema.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Boas!

Definitivamente sim! Também notei um crescimento diferente nos corais neste primeiro mês da utilização do reactor.

Não tenho controlador  :SbRiche:  por isso meço dia sim dia não o pH do efluente e o kH semanalmente para aferir a eficácia do reactor.

Tenho o reactor a funcionar 24/7 e a adição de kalk também  :yb665:  sendo que o pH no aquário varia entre os 7.9 e os 8.3  :yb663:  

Cumps
DC

----------


## Ricardo Leao

Olá pessoal, também eu sou adepto do reactor de cálcio, no entanto ainda não atinei com a regulação do meu, os valores á saida do reactor (aquamedic 1000) são os seguintes: kh 22 dKH, Calcio 340 mg/l... não estará o cálcio muito baixo??? á saida do reactor??? o ph dentro do reactor está a 6,5º (funciona com controlador) adição de CO2 1 gota por segundo aprox. Funciona das 10h ás 22h.  No periodo da noite tenho um reactor de kalkwasser (aquamedic 1000) que funciona das 23h ás 10h . Com isto tudo tenho o calcio do aqua a 300mg/l e o kh a 12 dKH .... Como poderei aumentar o cálcio para valores proximos dos recomendados???

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

Qual é a midia que utilizas dentro do reactor?

----------


## Ricardo Leao

Uso a da aquamedic (agora não me recordo do nome....), já agora como é que posso "medir" a eficácia do reactor de Kalkwasser? Hoje recolhi uma amostra de água á saida deste reactor e fiz um teste de Ca da Hagen, o resultado foi 20mg/l será do teste? será que este teste não é apropriado para fazer esta medição? ou estará alguma coisa de errado? Tenho o reactor a funcionar á sensivelmente três semanas e na altura dissolvi duas chávenas de hidroxido de calcio ( Kalkwasser powder - aquamedic) no reactor. estará este processo correcto? Pelo menos era o que dizia nas instruções...

Abraço e obrigado

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tudo depende no que mantemos no aquario e o seu tamanho ! Em aquas maiores dominado por SPS acredito que seja necessario e no fim sai muito mais barato. Em aquas pequenos nao e necessidade. O meu tem estado estavel com niveis consistentes de dKH entre 10.2 a 11.8 e calcio 390 a 420 sem reactor de calcio.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

Devo confessar que não gosto da mida da Aqua Medic.

Muito dificil de dissolução e uma reposição de magnésio dificiente.

Em minha opinião a midia da A.R.M misturada com 10% de midia de magnésio é uma boa solução.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O Robert Fenner recentemente numa visita a um clube de aquariofilia recomendou usar midia de esqueleto de corais, disse ser a melhor pois vai conter todos os elemtos necessarios que os corais necessitam e é mais baixo em PO4.

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb624:   Juro que não conheço Robert Fenner, nem nunca falei com ele, mas...

Até chegar minha nova midia da Shuran era o que eu usava Roberto  :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Juro que não conheço Robert Fenner, nem nunca falei com ele, mas...
> 
> Até chegar minha nova midia da Shuran era o que eu usava Roberto


 :tutasla:  Agora sei porque o teu aqua esta espectacular !

----------


## Julio Macieira

Roberto

Um olho me ri, outro olho me chora.

Só foi possivel encher o reactor com corais mortos, porque tinha muitos do meu aquario antigo  :yb620:

----------


## Ricardo Leao

Olá julio como é que fazes essa mistura? Já vem feita? Onde é que a compras?

Abraço.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

Eu estou a utililizar o reactor de Shuran com a mida da Shuran. Ele esta nesta altura regulado para 6.2 de PH e pinga para um outro reactor que tem midia igual a tua (penso vir a muda-la para midia da A.R.M), misturada com 10% de Magnesio Pro da Grotech.

O segundo  reactor funciona apenas como dupla camara, onde apenas existe recirculação (sem injecção de CO2) para o PH sair um pouco mais elevado.

----------


## Ricardo Leao

Onde é que costumas comprar a midia da A.R.M e o Magnésio Pro da Grotech???Já agora em relação á situação que expus sobre o reactor de Kalkwasser tens alguma ideia??

abraço.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cada vez mais acho que a coisa mais importante num aquario para fazer crescer os corais e afins é sem duvida um reactor de calcio

aqui fica mais uma experiencia minha,um pouco sem querer 

a um mês e meio estive numa loja que tinha lá duas tridacnas derasas, muito bonitas por sinal
como eu tinha jurado a mim mesmo que não comprava mais nenhuma(pois já me tinham morrido 5)
não queria comprar 
mas como o dono da loja disse-me que já lá estavam a uns 3 meses
um colega meu que estava comigo tinha comprado 2 dessa remessa 
acabei por trazer uma,foi um bocado dificel escolher,eram as duas do mesmo tamanho
diferentes mas estavam as duas muito abertas e bonitas

um mês e meio depois foi a mesma loja
a outra tridacna ainda lá estava,muito aberta e bonita
não resisti e acabei por traze-la tambem

não é o meu espanto :JmdEffraye:  quando coloquei as duas par a par
a que tinha trazido neste mês e meio cresceu um bom bocado enquanto a outra apenas se manteve

aqui esta uma foto para ver a diferença

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo




> Onde é que costumas comprar a midia da A.R.M e o Magnésio Pro da Grotech???


A midia da A.R.M Foi adquirida ao nosso SPONSOR George Gouveia Lda. O  Magnésio Pro da Grotech mandei vir da Alemanha. Não sei sequer se por cá há quem venda ou represente.




> Olá julio como é que fazes essa mistura? Já vem feita? Onde é que a compras?


Sou eu que faço a mistura. 10% de Magnésio Pro da quantidade de midia no reactor de cálcio.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> O  Magnésio Pro da Grotech mandei vir da Alemanha. Não sei sequer se por cá há quem venda ou represente.


O Magnésio Pro pode ser comprado na Aquario-Online em www.aquario-online.com

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> A midia da A.R.M Foi adquirida ao nosso SPONSOR George Gouveia Lda. O  Magnésio Pro da Grotech mandei vir da Alemanha. Não sei sequer se por cá há quem venda ou represente.


Também andava curioso de onde arranjar a media ARM da CaribSea...quanto ao Magnesium _pro_ da Grotech já tenho, e comprei através da UNDERWATER juntamente com outro material da Grotech.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

2 meses e meio passados desde que abri este tópico... vejam o crescimento de uma das acroporas:

em 27/04


hoje


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola diogo boas...gostava de saber qual a quantidade de CO2 que ejecta no teu reactor?  ajuda......

----------


## Ricardo Prata

pois diogo o PH do meu aqua esta em 8.7 neste momento gostava de saber como baixar ? pois tou a utilizar reactor de calcio e CO2 ???????

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Ricardo.

O CO2 até tem o condão de baixar o ph do aquário.

Qual é o pH de saída do efluente do reactor de cálcio?

Adicionas kalk? De que forma? Qual é o pH da solução?

Utilizas algum buffer?

Cumps
DC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Pois... é suposto teres um Ph à saída do reactor na ordem dos 6,5, pelo que o valor que nos apresentas, nada tem a ver com o uso do reactor!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá a todos.

Estou a pensar comprar um reactor de calcio mas ainda não consegui perceber que mais material tenho de comprar para alem do proprio reactor.

Alguem me pode dar uma ajudinha?

Grande abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Luis 

Espero que voltes em força com fotos do teu novo sistema

Quanto ao Material alem do reactor de cálcio necessitas:
- Garrafa de CO2
- Manómetros
- Electroválvula
- Media para colocar dentro do reactor (calcio e por opção media de magnésio)
- pequena bomba para alimentar o reactor ou desvio na mangueira do Retorno (idealmente uma bomba doseadora)
- Podes tambem precisar de um controlador de pH
- Conta Bolhas

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis  :Olá: 


Reator de calcioGarrafa de CO2Valvula redutora de pressão (para a garrafa de CO2)Midia para o reator

----------


## Luis Faustino

A garrafa de que dimensão recomendam? O aquario tem um volume de agua que ronda os 800 litros e está montado deste Julho.

As valvulas que funçao têm? Até porque as falam de um diferente tipo de valvulas.

Quanto à bomba doseadora tenho uma ProMinent 400 ml ligada ao um reactor de kalk. Posso fazer uma deivaçao do tubo que a liga ao reactor de kalk ou tenho de comprar outra?

Já agora onde posso comprar esse tipo de material?

----------


## Gil Miguel

> A garrafa de que dimensão recomendam? O aquario tem um volume de agua que ronda os 800 litros e está montado deste Julho.


Luis, para não teres que encher a garrafa frequentemente, 5-6 kg será uma boa opção.




> As valvulas que funçao têm? Até porque as falam de um diferente tipo de valvulas.


As electrovalvulas são ligadas a um temporizador e permitem fechar a saida ao CO2, para assim não teres que todos os dias regular a saida de CO2 e cortar tambem essa saida de co2.
Basicamente abre e fecha o circuito do CO2.




> Quanto à bomba doseadora tenho uma ProMinent 400 ml ligada ao um reactor de kalk. Posso fazer uma deivaçao do tubo que a liga ao reactor de kalk ou tenho de comprar outra?


Á partida não vejo problemas com essa derivação.Não te esqueças é que depois a saida do reactor de Kalkwasser e a saida do reactor de cálcio terem que estar bem afastadas.




> Já agora onde posso comprar esse tipo de material?


Existem bastantes tópicos onde poderás comprar esse material.
eu comprei nos seguintes sitios:
Reactor de cálcio - Particular
Manómetros - Aquaristik.com
Garrafa - Carlos dias (o rogério está a vender garrafas tb)
Conta bolhas - Aquaristik.com
Electrovalvula - George Gouveia
Media - Vinha com o reactor

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Eu acho fundamental um reator de calcio, não sei como eu fiquei tanto tempo sem.

É super prático, o trabalho é a cada 3 meses repor a mídia e dar recarga no Co2

Quanto ao pH, com uma reserva de 11 dKH, o Co2 do reator não é problema...ra alta tem efeito tampão no sistema

Abraços

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Quanto ao pH, com uma reserva de 11 dKH, o Co2 do reator não é problema...ra alta tem efeito tampão no sistema
> 
> Abraços


Nem sempre o Co2 pode deprimir {depress} o ph mesmo com uma RA alta. Eu recomendo pingar kalk para contrabalançar.




> A common cause of low pH in a reef tank is the use of a calcium carbonate/carbon dioxide reactor. These reactors use acidic carbon dioxide to dissolve calcium carbonate, and the effect is to deliver a substantial, but transient, amount of acid to the tank. Ideally, the carbon dioxide is blown back out of the tank after it has been used to dissolve the CaCO3. In reality, however, this process does not go to completion, and aquaria using CaCO3/CO2 reactors typically run at the low pH end of the spectrum...
>                                         ...A final approach, and probably the most successful, is to combine the CaCO3/CO2 reactor with another alkalinity supplementation scheme that raises pH. The most useful method in this application is limewater. In this situation, the limewater is not being used to provide large amounts of calcium or alkalinity, but to soak up some of the excess CO2, and thereby raise the pH.


Low pH: Causes and Cures

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui a Acropora que iniciou este tópico



e agora apenas 8 meses e meio depois



e outro registo ainda mais impressionante que entrou no aqua já com o novo reactor de cálcio

Acropora sp staghorn verde

em 20-06



e hoje (em apenas 4 meses - tem uma média de crescimento que quase chega aos 2 cm por mês)



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> As valvulas que funçao têm? Até porque as falam de um diferente tipo de valvulas.





> As electrovalvulas são ligadas a um temporizador e permitem fechar a saida ao CO2, para assim não teres que todos os dias regular a saida de CO2 e cortar tambem essa saida de co2.
> Basicamente abre e fecha o circuito do CO2.


Poderar também ser ligadas a um controlador de ph. Chegando o ph ao que nível que programas, fecha o circuito de CO2 através da electroválvula.




> Quanto à bomba doseadora tenho uma ProMinent 400 ml ligada ao um reactor de kalk. Posso fazer uma deivaçao do tubo que a liga ao reactor de kalk ou tenho de comprar outra?





> Á partida não vejo problemas com essa derivação.Não te esqueças é que depois a saida do reactor de Kalkwasser e a saida do reactor de cálcio terem que estar bem afastadas.


Pois eu á chegada  :yb624:   vejo!
É impossivel fazer isso, pois o reactor de cálcio é alimentado com a água do sistema, ou seja, trabalha tipo em circuito fechado. Enquanto que o reactor de Kalk vai ser alimentado com água de OI.

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Poderar também ser ligadas a um controlador de ph. Chegando o ph ao que nível que programas, fecha o circuito de CO2 através da electroválvula.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Pois eu á chegada   vejo!
> É impossivel fazer isso, pois o reactor de cálcio é alimentado com a água do sistema, ou seja, trabalha tipo em circuito fechado. Enquanto que o reactor de Kalk vai ser alimentado com água de OI.



Boas Ricardo 

Tens toda a razão, é o que dá lêr as coisas á pressa  :Wink:

----------


## Tito Gonzalez

Julio Maceira,o reactor ou seja o controlador de ph está regulado para 6,2 ou 6,20?digo isto porque tenho um reactor aquamedic há 2 anos e regulado o controlador para 6,50e nunca notei grande crescimento dos corais.Por último comecei a regular o controlador para 5,88e a válvula electromagnética disparava.O ph à saída do reactor era de 6,00,era assim que queria pois aprendi que a midia se dissolve somente com ph abaixo dos 6,00.Acabei por esgotar 2 garrafas de co2 e levei o controlador de ph,a válvula electromagnética e o electrodo para verificação pois algo vai mal.Gostaria de saber se posso colocar o controlador de ph a 6,00 para sempre.Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Tito  :Olá: 

Poder podes.

Desde que:

O PH não venha abaixo dos 7.8 no final do período nocturnoO valor do KH não ultrapasse em muito os  12 dKH no aquário

O PH de dissolução das midias, varia do tipo de midia ou mesmo marcas. Normalmente consegue-se uma dissolução da midia do reator, a partir dos 7.0 PH (uso a ARM e estou satisfeito)



É o aquarista que tem de observar, se o sistema está com capacidade de tal produção de reserva alcalina.

Quanto maior o debito de agua passar pelo reactor, e maior for a quantidade de CO2 injectada, mais carbonatos (KH) e cálcio (CA) vão ser repostos no teu sistema. Encontrar esse equilíbrio é o desafio do reactor. Se o conseguimos o valor estabelecido do KH ficará  por muito tempo estável no teu sistema.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica mais um registo de crescimento, atribuido ao reactor de Ca...

Foto 1 - 16-10-2006



Foto 2 - 19-11-2006



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

As datas estão correctas ? 3 dias apenas ????? Se sim então é caso para  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

António

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> As datas estão correctas ? 3 dias apenas ????? Se sim então é caso para


OOOPPPSS!!! São 33 dias! Ainda assim o crescimento é bom!

Obrigado pela chamada de atenção.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Paes

Sim, sem dúvida que está aí um excelente crescimento, era bom que tivesse sido em 3 dias apenas heheheh.

António

----------


## Tito Gonzalez

> Pois... é suposto teres um Ph à saída do reactor na ordem dos 6,5, pelo que o valor que nos apresentas, nada tem a ver com o uso do reactor!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Diogo,tudo bem?na tua resposta referes que para ter um ph à saída do reactor na ordem de 6,5 ou 6,50?para que este valor se manifeste à saída do reactor(água que pinga dentro da sump)qual o valor que o controlador de ph tem de estar para fazer disparar a válvula electromagnética entrar co2 no reactor;é de 6,50 no visor do controlador ou 6,05.Podemos dizer da mesma maneira mas são diferentes e tenho alguma dificuldade em perceber.Uma vez mais um abraço e obrigado

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu diria que 6,5 e 6,50 são a mesma coisa e como tal o valor a atingir dentro do reactor. Há pessoas que usam com um valor mais elevado e há relactos de boas dissoluções de media a partir dos 7º pH

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Só mais uma questão.

Há alguém que tenha usado um reactor de câmara simples tendo depois acrescentado uma segunda câmara?

Tenho curiosidade para saber se, para o mesmo consumo de CO2, há efectivamente ganhos na qualidade do efluente.

Com dupla câmara supostamente o pH, o KH e o Ca serão mais altos o que é obviamente bom quer do ponto de vista de adição de elementos quer principalmente da estabilidade do pH e indisponibilidade de CO2 para as algas.

Entretanto Diogo, ouvi dizer que estás de "perna ao peito"  :EEK!:  por isso aqui vão os meus votos de rápidas melhoras.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Entretanto Diogo, ouvi dizer que estás de "perna ao peito"  por isso aqui vão os meus votos de rápidas melhoras.


É verdade - pelos menos no próximo mês não há TPA´s para ninguém!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------

